# where to find laterite in kolkata?



## tetra_lover (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, I am new to planted aquarium hobby. I've read that laterite substrate is good for planted aquariums. Can anybody tell me where to find laterite in kolkata?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tetra_lover,

Welcome to APC! This is a great site with excellent information and friendly people to help you if you need it.

I don't know where you would find laterite in India, but we have many international members....maybe they can help!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, tetra_lover, Welcome to APC. 

According to google maps there are two tropical fish stores in Kolkata, East India Aquarists and Tailwaggers. They may have commercial laterite or they may be able to tell you how to get it. Also, if you dig down through the topsoil layer to the subsoil you will have something that is close to laterite, especially if it is yellow or red in color.


----------



## tetra_lover (Oct 26, 2010)

I have another idea! Is it possible to use fuller's earth as a base substrate of 1-2" and yellow river sand as top layer?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I looked up fuller's earth, and it appears to be clay that is used to decolorize vegetable oils, probably by adsorption. The Wikipedia article says it usually has a high magnesium oxide content. That would make it quite alkaline, pH of 10. This does not sound very good for aquatic plant roots. I don't think this is anything like laterite which has value as a substrate because of its iron content.


----------

